# LR Classic CC 7.1



## Zenon (Dec 12, 2017)

Some nice new updates today along with bug fixes. A while ago I asked if you added Auto to the default settings it would analyze each individual file or just apply the last setting to all future imports. I don't suppose that would have changed with the recent update. Analyzing each file would be a nice feature but I guess it would slow imports down.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2017)

Zenon said:


> Some nice new updates today along with bug fixes. A while ago I asked if you added Auto to the default settings it would analyze each individual file or just apply the last setting to all future imports. I don't suppose that would have changed with the recent update. Analyzing each file would be a nice feature but I guess it would slow imports down.



You can't add Auto to the default settings. What you would add is the _outcome_ of the Auto settings for that particular image. What you _can_ do however is create a preset with Auto Tone and apply this preset on import. That will indeed analyse and auto tone each image individually.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 12, 2017)

So after import select all and the apply the preset? I have never used presets that way. Always individual images.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 12, 2017)

I think I know what you are saying. I have never applied a preset on import. I'll get going on that. A new challenge.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2017)

Zenon said:


> So after import select all and the apply the preset? I have never used presets that way. Always individual images.


No, not even _after_ import, _during_ import. You can select a preset in the import dialog.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes I already found it. Thanks


----------



## Zenon (Dec 12, 2017)

I never knew the Auto Settings preset existed in the LR General Presets. Now that the auto setting has improved it will be better as base to start with. 

Thanks again.


----------



## rob211 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep, it is a good base. For example, it sets the black and white points without having to use an option-drag to see where clipping is. Pretty handy as it speeds up subsequent adjustment quite a bit.

And per the Lightroom Queen here the new Auto doesn't interfere with camera calibration you might set in bulk, or WB.

And it seems to work really well.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes pretty much every window had my adjustments auto applied via default settings except the tone. Here I would use the option key and slider to adjust the blacks, whites, etc. This will be handy for base start.

Not sure I like the amount of vibrance it adds at this point. Happy with the rest.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 13, 2017)

For what is is worth. Pretty much every window on LR has been adjusted at import via default settings. NR, lens corrections, sharpening. My defaults also include a clarity boost.

All I did was auto applied tone settings at import, cropped and exported. That was it. This was a sunset shot so it is close natures light that evening.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 13, 2017)

Original


----------



## Zenon (Dec 13, 2017)

I think I'll be changing my workflow and take advantage of this improved feature. It is like Capture One Pro now. Ready for export out of the  box.  

I guess there is no way of making any changes to LR's Auto preset.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 13, 2017)

Zenon said:


> I guess there is no way of making any changes to LR's Auto preset.



Not yet. What sort of changes do you have in mind?


----------



## Zenon (Dec 13, 2017)

I find the vibrance a little hot for my taste but I'm just getting used to it. Easy to lower it and sync.


----------

